# Have you ever met anyone famous?



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I thought this might be a fun thing to do...the question is: Have you ever met anyone famous? If yes, who? If no, who would you like to meet?

When I was a kid, I used to baby sit for a couple of the Philadelphia Flyers, however I cannot remember any of their names, it was the 70's what can I say? The only thing I do remember is that they used to give Tastey Kakes as a tip! How about everyone else?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, this is fun!

My first semester at Michigan State I met Stevie Wonder, believe it or not! He went to blind school with one of the residents and was up for a visit. He did an informal concert in our lounge!

My boyfriend in college was chairman of the pop entertainment commitee and I met John Sebastion (Lovin' Spoonful), Grace Slick, Bill Cosby, the Fifth Dimension and a bunch I can't remember.

I met "Huggie Bear" (can't remember his name) from the old Starsky & Hutch series in the A&P up in New York.

And probably most memorable was Mary Tyler Moore. My daughter's string quartet did a little recital at a local nursing home and Mary just showed up! She lives in Millbrook, the next town over. She actually came up to me afterwards to compliment me on what a wonderful cello player my daughter was. What a truly lovely and genuine lady.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

When I was very young I met David Hasseloff when he was famous for Night Rider. My parents tell me no one was allowed to touch the car ( he was at a car show with the car) but he let me sit in it and press buttons. Apperently I was really loving that car back then









When I was maybe 19 I met Austin Peck (Austin Reed on Days Of Our Lives) also at a car show. My my he is even more handsome in person








He was very nice to everyone, my mom talked about martial arts with him for a few minutes (she's a black belt) so I got to appreciate the view for a while. 

I met some of the Oak Ridge Boys too, one of them used to be married to a relative of mine. However, I was just a child at that time and I was terrified of his beard so I didn't get to know any of them very well.

A famous footbal player (Dallas Cowboy) once stepped on my toe and apologized profusely, but I can't remember who it was, Is Nate Newton a cowboy, that names sticking in my head for some reason, maybe it was him.

Larry McMurtry--I went to a camp my Junior year for young writers and we got to go to his house.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I met Robert Deniero and Al Pacino!!
They are residents of New York, you can easily run into them anywhere!!


ANDREA~


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

This is fun! I've met an actor whose name I cannot remember for the life of me ... I worked in an outlet town for a long time and many famous people would come shopping there (Freeport, ME -- LL Bean area). But they would usually just come in quietly and talk to us like they were any old person just shopping in Freeport, which was nice. Anyway this guy came in and was talking to my co-worker and I for a while about some coat racks he was buying, and after he left, my co-worker said, "Do you know who that was?" I wish I could remember his name. My girl friend met John Travolta once, while she was working cash register at the Polo outlet, and she kept saying "He had so much cash in his wallet! I took money from John Travolta!"


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I have Scleroderma and at the national conference onne year I met Jason Alexander. His sister died from the disease so he was a guest speaker. I even have a pic of us together.









Cathy


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I've met Steve Martin , Hugh Jackman ( my friends lived next door to him ) , Johnny Depp and Geoffrey Rush ( he catches the train all the time from Camberwell station ) . Sarah P.S and NOOO I'm not a stalker !!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hmmmm, I haven't met anyone too exciting. I met Sandra Day O'Connor. A women's professional group I belong to had her as a speaker for our major event one year. Also, Estelle Getty from the Golden Girls was a speaker at one of our meetings and I met her. I think she has dementia now .... at our meeting we thought something wasn't quite right with her. 

Many years ago when "All in the Family" was a hit show I traveled to Italy via ship and Carroll O'Connor was aboard. He shook my hand but would not give an autograph when I asked for one. 

I've met Elizabeth Dole a couple times (even though I'm a Democrat) and Colin Powell at a swearing in ceremony of a dear friend. Also met Mitch Albom (wrote Tuesdays With Morrie). 

That's about it.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh Yeah - and Cate Blanchett , she went to school with my cousins . Sarah


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I've met & had my picture taken with Rodney Dillard - he stared as Rodney Darling on the Andy Griffith Show, and he has his own show in Branson, MO titled The Boys From Mayberry, which is where I met him at.

I've also went to a Shania Twain concert back in 1998 and had front row seats-----missed shaking her hand by one person as she started to my left and went on down.

We were in Nashville, TN a couple of years ago, and I did get to meet Cledus T. Judd-----as we were sitting there in a mexican restaurant, I kept eyeing this guy, and I told my wife, "that looks just like Cledus" and she never would go for it----but as he was leaving, I had the courage to go up to him and ask if he was someone famous, and he said yeah, but asked me who I thought he was before he'd tell me, and sure enough that is who it was. He autographed my cover to one of my Cledus CDs and let us have a picture taken with him.

I've met Gallagher a couple of years ago while in Owensboro, KY

I've met Randolph Mantooth from the old TV show Emergency! at an EMS conference in Owensboro, KY 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I have met the guy who plays Tad Martin on AMC and I also have met Ricky Martin


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I've met Steve Martin , Hugh Jackman ( my friends lived next door to him ) , Johnny Depp and Geoffrey Rush ( he catches the train all the time from Camberwell station ) . Sarah P.S and NOOO I'm not a stalker !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Johnny Depp!!!!! Seriously???







Oh man, I am jealous for sure. He is beautiful. Was he nice? If not ... don't tell me!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Johnny Depp is beautiful ( and shy ) BUT NOT as beautiful as Hugh Jackman ( all 6 yummy feet of him ) . Sarah


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Johnny Depp is beautiful ( and shy ) BUT NOT as beautiful as Hugh Jackman ( all 6 yummy feet of him ) . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Hugh is a beautiful man as well, for sure. I just have a thing for Johnny. In fact I have a thing for many attractive men. LOL.








P.S. I like your siggy!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this is neat. 

got into the elevator with joey lawrences brother. forgot his name. he's a midget


and took my grandma to the doctors and had a conversation with this woman (i had sprite and ellie) then two seconds later her son came out....it was scott baio. lol. he was really polite and nice. mostly spoke to my mom about her country...she told him that she was his fan when he was on happy days. lol

my niece with to school with Traci Golds daughter.

and i've seen people from afar...arnold schwarzenegger, the ice cream guy from kids incorporated, the fun dad from my two dads. 

OH, and i saw topanga from boy meets world a couple of months ago in diamond bar...at dennys.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Does Miss America count?


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Paul McCartney - well he gets everywhere








Harrison Ford - while he was filming _Patriot Games_ in London.








A few Brit celebrities - that probably no-one has heard of - oh yes and Her Britannic Majesty Queen Liz II (taking a chance she may have been heard of)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Paul McCartney - well he gets everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul McCartney and Harrison Ford!























Lucky you!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Paul McCartney - well he gets everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

My list is not too exciting. LOL!!

I met Marc Price (Skippy from Family Ties) in the lobby of a hotel in Stamford, CT about 12 years ago. We were checking out & he was checking in.

I met Rupert from Survivor at a school function just a couple months ago.

I met Janet Evanovich & her daughter at a book signing a couple months ago, which was way cool as she is my very very very favorite author!!

Oh yeah, and I met Scott Baio at a car show a zillion years ago. I was in jr. high & he was the "heart throb of the moment". LOL!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Bill Paxton, Jami Gertz, Helen Hunt, Abraham Benrubi, Cary Elwes, Jan de Bont....well, pretty much the entire cast of _Twister_. I've also run into numerous Korean TV stars, movie stars, and lately, sports stars. What is considered to be one of the BEST hospitals for sports injuries happens to be located in the building where I work, so I frequently share the elevator with various athletes and sports stars. Since I'm not into sports, I never know them from the average Korean on the street. But, one time while I happened to be on the elevator with my supervisor, I noticed she was holding her breath and blushing. After the injured guy got off at his floor, she told me that he was a very famous soccer player. The dogs and I once nearly ran straight into a movie set. There was a film crew set up on the block where I live filming a scene. We needed to cross the street to get back home, so we had to wait until they finished the take. The crew looked upset that I had dogs until they realized that both dogs were positively silent and didn't bark or growl at any of the strange things they were seeing. Just wagged their tails and smiled at everyone. (I was so proud.)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to mention... I didn't meet her but saw Liza Minelli .... In the 80s I was checking in to the Plaza Hotel in NYC. I was going in and was in one of the doors that have those sections and several people are in at once and you push it around .. hope that makes sense! Well, I was in there with Liza! It didn't hit me who it was until I was already inside and then I was like... Whoa!!!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I worked at several radio stations in DC, and did meet and greets with the following...
Tim McGraw
Dixie Chicks
Racal Flatts
Andy Griggs
Justin Timberlake
JC Chasez (his little brother came to my Christmas party last year)
Rihanna
Reba McIntire
Gretchen Wilson
Christina Aguilera
Tom Jones
Chaka Khan (Spelling?)

Once we moved to Santa Monica, I started working at a post prodution studio and met...
Jamie Lee Curtis (so nice! I actually see her around town all the time.)
Tom Hanks
Alec Baldwin
Angela Landsbury
Marcia Cross (we go to the same salon) - lives in SM
Alfre Woodard
Luke Wilson
Ryan Gosling (asked me to order a drink for him at 40Duce)
Ryan Reynolds
Elizabeth Berkley (I called her Jessie Spano!)








Scott Foley
Don Cheadle - lives in SM
Carmen Electra (In love w/ the Duff)

I now work for a sports agency, and we have clients in and out a bunch, but I only know b/c they're like 7 feet tall.

I'm in serious need of a Britney Spears or Lindsay Lohan encounter. I think it would be hilarious!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#cc66cc">Dwayne Johnson (The Rock)







send me drinks. I have also had dinner with George Michael, long ago!









Enough of this, or else I might start crying over the life I use to have.







Meeting "famous" people really is nothing special unless it is to you. They are, after all, just humans, like so many others on Earth.









enJOY!
Melanie
[/B]


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Very true Melanie. I've had the opportunity to speak with Ricky and he's very kind and easy going. He seems very genuine. I wasn't nervous at all..surprisingly. I kept thinking..well he is a talented person but..he's a person just like me! His smile is even better in person!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Very true Melanie. I've had the opportunity to speak with Ricky and he's very kind and easy going. He seems very genuine. I wasn't nervous at all..surprisingly. I kept thinking..well he is a talented person but..he's a person just like me! His smile is even better in person![/B]


 *Dear Triste,

I bet he is... there has always been something very "easy" about him... so NEXT time you are down my way, take me please.

enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am gonna pm ya something..lol


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I am gonna pm ya something..lol[/B]


 <span style="font-family:Comic">*Hot, hot, HOT!










enJOYed it!
Melanie
*</span>


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I completely forgot to add this celeb citing...a few years ago when "Sex and the City" was still on the air (originals not reruns) they filmed a season finale a few doors down from my house. It was the episode that had the party at Richard's house in the Hamptons...well it wasn't filmed in the Hamptons. It was filmed at my neighbor's house at the Jersey Shore! I guess that looked more like the Hamptons. Anyway, the street in front of my house was blocked off and trailers positioned. Kim Catrell's dressing room trailer was parked at the end of my driveway, on the street. She is gorgeous in person...she looks much better in real life. She is very tall and very thin. I spoke to her for a few minutes, and she was very nice. I also saw SJP, Cynthia Nixon, and Christin Davis. I didn't get to meet them though. It took them about a week total to set up, shoot and take down for that scene. We actually got to watch the filming one day. I can't believe I forgot about this one! 

I love reading everyone's sitings and meetings!!! I admit that I love going to the dentist because he has a subscription to all the good rags...like Star Magazine, People, Us. I would never BUY these publications but I love to read them every once in a while. Who doesn't love good celebrity dirt!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I completely forgot to add this celeb citing...a few years ago when "Sex and the City" was still on the air (originals not reruns) they filmed a season finale a few doors down from my house. It was the episode that had the party at Richard's house in the Hamptons...well it wasn't filmed in the Hamptons. It was filmed at my neighbor's house at the Jersey Shore! I guess that looked more like the Hamptons. Anyway, the street in front of my house was blocked off and trailers positioned. Kim Catrell's dressing room trailer was parked at the end of my driveway, on the street. She is gorgeous in person...she looks much better in real life. She is very tall and very thin. I spoke to her for a few minutes, and she was very nice. I also saw SJP, Cynthia Nixon, and Christin Davis. I didn't get to meet them though. It took them about a week total to set up, shoot and take down for that scene. We actually got to watch the filming one day. I can't believe I forgot about this one!
> 
> I love reading everyone's sitings and meetings!!! I admit that I love going to the dentist because he has a subscription to all the good rags...like Star Magazine, People, Us. I would never BUY these publications but I love to read them every once in a while. Who doesn't love good celebrity dirt![/B]


Wow, you hit the jackpot!! YES! I remember that episode. How exciting. I would have totally died to have all that going out outside my home!! Awesome!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Meeting "famous" people really is nothing special unless it is to you. They are, after all, just humans, like so many others on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SO true! Very well said. There are people I would be glad to meet because I admire their work (mostly writers) or I think they seem like good people. If I ever come across any of these folks and have the chance to say hello, that's great. But to be honest ... I'm pretty darn happy spending my time with my husband, my family, and my friends -- they are my celebrities!









But still, if Johnny Depp came along ....







Hehe.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Oh Yeah - and Cate Blanchett , she went to school with my cousins . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's an Aussie huh......?
Love Aussie womens accents.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

In no specific order...
Brad Pitt
Jennifer Aniston
Seal
Jaclyn Smith
Paul Michael Glaser
Dom Deluise
Gene Wilder
Cameron Diaz
Kyle Chandler
Cindy Crawford
Rosie Odonnel
Jerry Seinfeld
Tommy Lasorda
Dusty Baker
Travis, Mark & Tom from Blink 182
Harry Belafonte
Jack Johnson
Tom Curren
John Tomac
Harry Hamlin
Glen Close
George Segel
Carlos Santana
I'm sure there's more but I can't remember.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've met Ray Charles. Twice we were on the same plane from LA to Tampa. He was very nice. He waited in line to board the plane just like the rest of us. I'm sure he could have gotten special treatment if he had asked. He got around by placing his hand on his companion's shoulder and just following him. I am espcially grateful for the opportunity to talk to him since he died several months later. I seldolm recognize people out of their enviroment, so I usually don't know there is a celebrity around unless someone tells me


----------



## SkinCareLady (Aug 26, 2006)

It has been so much fun reading everyone's celeb encounters....

When I lived in DC I met Tony Bennett and the group The Eagels....

More recently I have met quite a few celebs through my friends Deanna and Chris Daughtry.

I am sure some of you all have watched American Idol....Well Chris and Deanna have been friends of mine for quite some time....About a month before Chris went to be on American Idol he sang at my wedding...Back in April I went out to CA to watch the show. So I met quite a few people through him.... I Love Simon....He was soooo nice. Paula.....not the warmest person i've met... Randy...super nice too.









Oh...met the cast of that new show "Day Break"....really cool show


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Well in be cali, i get to see lots. But as far as meeting.. I've met

1) winona ryder
2) Tori Spelling ( she was totally stuck up)
3) John Stamos
4) the funny guy from night at the roxberry ( chris catel?? )
5) Arnold swartzeneggar ( spelling?)
6) Tom Cruise
7) katie Holmes
8) Sugar Ray
9) Teddy Geiger
10) Janene Garrafilo (spelling?)
11) Cindy Crawford
12) earth wind and fire
13) Chris Rock
14) Chris tucker
15) Margarette Cho ( shes freaking hilarious!)


This friday i saw Muhammud Ali (didn't meet him)
and Just this saturday- Chris Daughtry from American idol.

I am sure none of them remember me but they were all very down to earth ( except tori spelling). Cindy craford was very very thin and tall and Pretty! Tom was short ( he had heels on his shoes)but him and katie were totally cute.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

One of my biggees:
[attachment=17049:attachment]
(Derek Jeter - NY Yankee! I look hideous but who cares?!)

Besides him, Rudy Giuliani (mayor of NY. Not my political affiliation but a Yankee fan).

Paul (and Heather







) McCartney

Bess Myerson (former Miss America and political activist from the 50's - I think)

Chris Noth - nice and oh so handsome. Tall, dark, and handsome, in fact. Kind of like Derek...

Debbie Reynolds

Lainie Kazan

Stephen Baldwin

Dan Akroyd

Rob Reiner

Tom Hanks (very nice family man)

Steven Speilberg

Al Martino (anybody remember him?)



I think that's all. I've 'seen' many more, in concerts and on the streets, but these are people I've had conversations with. (In fact, Al Martino cooked for me.) And Mel's right, they're just people. In Derek's and Chris' cases, exceptionally handsome people


----------



## hohumbarb (Nov 4, 2006)

over forty years ago I used to baby sit for Jerry R Williams....he was head coach of Phila Eagles at the time...met several of the players but not being a football fan had no idea who they were...the fmily moved to canada and I lost track of them.....also met several ballet dancers since my younger sisters all studied....one of their teachers was in several broadway shows and when we went to see her. we got to meet sid ceasar and sammy davis jr... one year my sisters went to school with grace kellys nieces...and one of them pierced my sisters ears LOL my mom used to work in Wanamakers in Philly and got to meet several designers and the lennon sisters...she helped agnes moorehead pick out a hat...more recently one of my sisters was on the Oprah show... this same sister just adopted her third dog...but not a maltese...its a st bernard....this is a great thread


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a great post!!







I met a lot of people when I was growing up in Greenwich, CT. Let me see who I can remember....

Ivana Trump (Right after she divorced Donald Trump)
John Waite (He sang that 80's song When I See You Smile)
Charles Barkley
Steve Perry (That Oh Sherry song from the 80's)
Some guys from Deep Purple (I didn't and still don't really know who they are...LOL!)
Gene Wilder (He came into the music store I worked at in high school several times and he always had his Yorkie named Sparkle. He was very nice and also very quiet)

That's all I can remember right now....


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Used to work for a popular loan officer at a large bank in downtown Nashville. Met many country and western artists. My favorite was Minnie, whose real name was Sarah Cannon. She was a real lady. Most famous Nashville folk were roaming round

My favorite was when the officer I worked for came walking on the lending platform one day, picked up an empty envelope off my desk handed it to me and said, "Take this up to Joe in estate planning on the third floor. The door will be closed, just knock politely and hand this to Joe. he knows you are coming." Puzzled, I did as I was told, and sitting there in the office with a guy I ate lunch with every other day was his friend, THE man.....Elvis Presley. This was in March 1977. Elvis was dead a few months later. 

Samsonsmom...thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I met Orlando Bloom in person







and he was a cutie
















I was working as a volunteer in DIFF (Dubai International Film Festival) in 2004. They put me as an usher in the VIP gate. I met other celebirties too like Tom Hanks, but Orlando was the one who I wanted and did talk to him and let him to his place. the rest I didn't care much about them









kat


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've met so many country western singers as well as some rock singers/bands over the years in radio, etc.

I also met Mel Gibson when he was promoting Braveheart (he's short).

I've met Troy Aiken of the Dallas Cowboys past and a few others I can't recall.

I met Roseanne before she was famous and just doing stand up. She was a hoot.

I also met Jeff Foxworthy and Bill Ingvall long before they made the big time.

I can't think of anymore right now.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

President and Mrs. Reagan
President Bush (41) and Mrs. Bush
President Bush (43) and Mrs. Bush
Princess Di
pics with all of those above...

Loads of celebrities (just normal people who with luck became famous) One of my favorite memories was dancing one night with Dom Deloise. 

Phil Mc Graw was my next door neighbor before he moved to LA. Not impressed, btw.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I live in Podunk. I haven't actually met anyone famous. I have seen the following:

President John F. Kennedy and Robert F. Kennedy at Dulles Airport - one of my earliest memories.

We were walking down the street in New Orleans and AJ of the Backstreet Boys walked by with his HUGE bodyguard (I got a photo)

We stayed at the same hotel in Northern VA as the Backstreet Boys and got autographs from AJ and Howie.

MK and I were eating in a restaurant in the French Quarter (Maximos) and Nic Cage and his pregnant wife and party came in and went upstairs.

Two weeks ago at Saks in New Orleans the woman who played the manicurist in Legally Blonde was talking to our personal shopper when we walked up.....

I can't say I'm all that thrilled to meet celebs. HOWEVER, my life would be complete if I could actually speak to Paul McCartney or Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> I have met the guy who plays Tad Martin on AMC and I also have met Ricky Martin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have always wanted to meet Tad Martin from AMC. Used to have the biggest crush on him and I'll bet I'm about old enough to be his Mama.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow, y'all have met some really neat people. Susan you think YOU live in Podunk...Wboro is pretty far off the beaten path. However, we did have some scenes from Forest Gump filmed here, some of the scenes at the elementary school, (yes, our buildings are that old!), and most of Radio was filmed in our "Downtown" area. Yes, Wboro does look like that! (Never wonder why I do all my shopping in Charleston). And down the road in Beaufort is where The Big Chill was filmed. 

One time my husband and I were sitting in the Atlanta airport and saw these two very large/tall/huge men walking down the concourse. We both stared because something was just not right. Well when they got closer, we realized it was Hulk Hogan and another wrestler, both were dressed in some kind of wrestling regalia--tights/boots/cape--and we were like country come to town just gawking at them. These men were absolutely gigantic, and their outfits emphasized it! And that's the extent of the famous people I've seen!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

"I did, however, have someone semi-famous call me; I don't know if that counts. Anyway, it was Leslie Blodgett." 

Toby's Mom, I met her once at a holiday function a couple of years ago. She was super nice. 

Sher, I was hoping to have caught a glimpse of Mr. Big (Chris Noth) during the Sex and the City filming, but no such luck. The outfits were to die for though...including the shoes. I remember reading in one of the rags that SJP's contract allowed her to keep her wardrobe from the show. Can you imagine what that girl's closet must be like?

Ms. Magnolia, I'm right there with you waiting to talk to Paul....

I love hearing about everyone's encounters....keep 'em coming!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> I met Orlando Bloom in person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this happened to me I think someone would have to pinch me to make sure I wasn't dreaming. He's sooooo cute!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Was so tired last night when I posted about Elvis, I forgot my favorite encounter. Highway to Heaven was filming a 2-part episode in San Andreas, California and my oldest son begged to be taken up to just see what he could see. We got there very early in the morning and went to have breakfast at a local hotel, and seated behind us was Victor French. He and Josh struck up a conversation (Josh was 6 or 7) and we ended up being invited on to the set in the old Calaveras County courthouse. Mr. French later in the day introduced us to Michael Landon, who had sequestered in a small trailer down the street because he had busted the seat out of his pants and was hiding there waiting for another pair to be brought from wardrobe, and he said he did not want to be seen as an em--bare assed--angel. Both took a liking to our little boys and gave them a great day of learning about filming, acting, and keeping your ass covered at all times. They let the boys sit in the chairs with their names on them, took some great pictures and gave them to the boys. They were so gracious and friendly. As we were leaving, Mr. Landon turned to Josh and asked him, "Can you write your name?" Josh said yes. Landon then said, "May I please have your autograph? With your personality, you're going to be famous. I can say, 'I knew him when...'"

I have read and heard much since his death about what a rotten guy Michael Landon was, but our chance meeting could not have been nicer. Josh (and the others as well) still remember that day as one of the best in their lives. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to mention that summer 2005 Matthew MacConahey(sp?) was playing cards at one of our casinos while we were having dinner. First he was in the bar and my husband was standing right next to him ordering a drink. Then while we were roaming around the casino floor he was at a table. I think he is kind of ordinary looking in real life.......I doubt I would have realized who it was if my daughter didn't point him out. But then, I don't go around expecting to see someone famous.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> Oh, I forgot to mention that summer 2005 Matthew MacConahey(sp?) was playing cards at one of our casinos while we were having dinner. First he was in the bar and my husband was standing right next to him ordering a drink. Then while we were roaming around the casino floor he was at a table. I think he is kind of ordinary looking in real life.......I doubt I would have realized who it was if my daughter didn't point him out. But then, I don't go around expecting to see someone famous.[/B]



I just can't believe Matthew looks ordinary in person!







I've noticed one thing about meeting celebrities is that I tend to be just a tad disappointed. I'll just sit at home and read my Us Weekly. I do remember when he was here with Sandra Bullock filming some movie. Maybe it was A Time to Kill but I'm not real sure. People use to see them wondering around the clubs and the grocery stores. I didn't really care at the time though cause I wasn't really into movie stars yet.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I've met a bunch of politicians when I was in grad school that I guess you could consider famous...well at least they were famous in ny. 

My favorite meeting was Samuel L. Jackson. He and Bruce Willis were filming a major scene in Die Hard 3 (if you could remember it's the scene after the trucks drove on the FDR to an "aqueduct"). The "acqueduct" was actually a vacant lot behind my apartment building. The way I got to meet Samuel Jackson was that his dressing room trailer is stationed around the corner from my elementary school (which my brother was still attending). I went to pick up my brother and one of my friends was there picking up her brother. She starts talking to this guy who claims he could get us to meet Sam Jackson and Bruce Willis. At the time I was only 14 and I couldn't remember who Samuel Jackson was but I sure knew who Bruce Willis was (loved Moonlighting) and really wanted to meet him. In any event, the guy introduces us to Sam Jackson (oh yeah the reason this guy "knows" the actors is b/c they ate in his restuarant which was also in the neighborhood). So I get Samuel Jackson's autograph and as he is writing it out I kept looking at him oddly. I said to him, "are you famous?"..."I've seen you before but I really don't know who you are"...he just smiled and asked me how I was doing in school and to keep up the good work. I thought it was so nice of him not to get offended that a 14-year-old had no clue who he was...I think he was a big enough star by then too. As for Bruce Willis...we waited by his trailer for a long time but he never came out to give us an autograph. 

I've seen Spike Lee (owned a store down the block where I lived); not famous directly but went to school with and was good friends with Loraine Broco's daughter...didn't know who her mother was until we graduated...lol; Ang Lee (sp?) director of Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon and that's all I can remember right now.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I forgot about another one...actually a two-fer. My DH and I were in Paris on a vacation and we went to eat late one night at a bistro around the corner from our hotel. In Paris bistros, the tables are almost on top of one another. You are only inches away from the people seated to either your right or left. Well, we were just finished ordering our wine when in comes Hugh Grant and Liz Hurley. This was back before she did Autin Powers. Any way, he started rolling his eyes at the table...how dare they seat him next to two ugly Americans (he didn't say that, but his face did). The host basically said it's here or nowhere because the place was packed. He and Liz sat down. She didn't have on a stitch of makeup except for maybe some lipstick and mascara...and she was gorgeous. My husband had not a clue in the world who these people were. I kept kicking him under the table trying to tell him who they were without them hearing me, in all my ugly American glory. I finally told him when we left...his response was "who?" At least I was happy he wasn't looking at Ms. Hurley!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Used to work for a popular loan officer at a large bank in downtown Nashville. Met many country and western artists. My favorite was Minnie, whose real name was Sarah Cannon. She was a real lady. Most famous Nashville folk were roaming round
> 
> My favorite was when the officer I worked for came walking on the lending platform one day, picked up an empty envelope off my desk handed it to me and said, "Take this up to Joe in estate planning on the third floor. The door will be closed, just knock politely and hand this to Joe. he knows you are coming." Puzzled, I did as I was told, and sitting there in the office with a guy I ate lunch with every other day was his friend, THE man.....Elvis Presley. This was in March 1977. Elvis was dead a few months later.
> 
> Samsonsmom...thank you, thank you very much.[/B]


 *<span style="font-family:Comic">OK THAT would have gotten ME! My feet would still be planted RIGHT there at the door as I opened it! hehehehe when the hospital came to remove me from that spot I would have never stopped thanking that officer that did that for me. WOW!









Can you believe how long it's been since that AWFUL August? What a waste.

Thank you for sharing this treasure with us.

Merry Christmas,
Melanie
</span>*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=301151
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melanie, it seems like that was yesterday. I can't believe that it's been 26 years since John Lennon passed....they are both people who I would like to have met.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Oh, I forgot to mention that summer 2005 Matthew MacConahey(sp?) was playing cards at one of our casinos while we were having dinner. First he was in the bar and my husband was standing right next to him ordering a drink. Then while we were roaming around the casino floor he was at a table. I think he is kind of ordinary looking in real life.......I doubt I would have realized who it was if my daughter didn't point him out. But then, I don't go around expecting to see someone famous.[/B]

























In my opinion...Matthew is a "cute"/sexy...not a 'hot" sexy...there is something about his mannerisms and those dang dimples that get me!







When he seems that way in most of his movies, it would be hard to think he wouldn't act/talk a lot like that in real life. He was in Atlanta this summer filming something when we were downtown for the Women of Faith conference. We asked the van driver for our hotel if he minded dropping a bunch of women off at the Ritz to "stalk" him.







For some reason the van driver didn't think THAT was a good idea, but he sure got a kick out of how excited all of us women on the van were...just knowing he was in the same town.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

not sure how many of you will know him, he used to be on home and away from 1998 to 2000, his name was tom nash on home and away but his real name is Graeme Squires. i used to really like him on the show, then i met him and he was so annoying, i was at a nightclub and he followed me everywhere trying to get a kiss, then he tryed to convince me to come back to his hotel room....i kept ignoring him, then he begged me for a kiss lol so i gave him a peck on the lips.

i don't really have any interest in meeting celebrities, their just people lol


felicity


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Johnny Depp is beautiful ( and shy ) BUT NOT as beautiful as Hugh Jackman ( all 6 yummy feet of him ) . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Johnny Depp is shy? mmm... I like that. (just like me)

I never met anyone famous but "trying" meeting Enrique Inglesis after a concert once... and I always wanted to run into someone when I visit NYC.. but I never do.. boo..


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I have met Ricky Martin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



HUBBA HUBBA........

























Oh Lord I think if I met him, I think I would have died and gone to heaven.......
































He is just drop dead gorgous......................





Oh be still my aching heart....





Hugs and tail wags





Dede and the litte sausage from down under





~~behave ur self mommy or I tew daddy u in wub wib someone else!! hee hee ~ Miss Chloe


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Met Henry Winkler ( Fonzie) in Tampa, Florida. Would't sign an autograph as he was just chilling and did not want his presence known. But he told my son who was nine at the time that if he would give him his name and address he would send him something. Well six weeks later, we had an autographed picture of him. I thought that was very nice.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Met Henry Winkler ( Fonzie) in Tampa, Florida. Would't sign an autograph as he was just chilling and did not want his presence known. But he told my son who was nine at the time that if he would give him his name and address he would send him something. Well six weeks later, we had an autographed picture of him. I thought that was very nice.[/B]


That was very nice of him!









My friend was just saying last night that he thought his girlfriend would have no problem leaving him for Johnny Depp if Johnny ever called her up (which has such a high chance of happening, LOL







) and so we got talking about the whole, "celebrities are just people" thing. I told him his girlfriend has good taste for liking Johnny though
















I know this is a "who have you met" not "who do you think is attractive" thread but ... that would be a good thread too, haha.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Many years ago I went to a Rolling Stones Concert and down below me was Alice Cooper. He signed a dollar bill of mine and quess what I lost that bill somewhere


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I did James Cagney's wife's hair one summer. She was actually a client of my former boss ( before I opened my own salon) and when she took the summer off , I was called to 'fill-in". What a lovely lovely lady!!
There are a lot of celebrities who live in our area and some listed I've crossed paths with locally...others I met in NYC or Conn. ( many are older stars) 
Mary Tyler Moore
James Cagney
Katie Currick
George Gobel
Henry Fonda ( an extremely gracious gentleman!) 
Shelly Winters
Joan Fontaine
Some others I can't think of right now.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Yes.

I've met Howard Cosel....I actually waited on him when I worked in a restaurant as a teenager on Long Island.

Susan Luci (Erika Kane)at a fair on Long Island

Keith Urban....my FAVORITE!!!! Right here in NC! I got to shake his hand and I was inches from his face....sigh. Almost asked for a kiss...but was too embarassed.







Got some great photos of him.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I met the country music singer Kenny Chesney in 1999. He's my favorite singer so I was totally happy. It was also my very first concert. I've been a fan of his since 1993.


----------

